# Meriwether Co



## HunterK

Nothin, Nota, Zilch.....Nothing moving during daylight hours....too freakin hot!  
Not much sign either...just a few tracks here and there.


----------



## HunterK

Starting to see movement now, early morning and some mid day 2-4 pm.... hopefully the cooler weather will create some opportunities.


----------



## HunterK

Good movement going on now, Cooler weather has em moving, one doe in the freezer so far


----------



## BigYves

I have been seeing them moving alot from 10-3 and I know it has alot to do with the moon cycle that just past but I am going to hunt alot around that time this year


----------



## TANMAN

No movement on the tracts next to HunterK either.  However, I did kick a buck up walking back to the truck.

Very little rubbing reported from our members compared to last year at this time.  No scrapes have been found yet either.  Last year I already had a road bed tore up with 8 scrapes by October 1st.


----------



## jcountry

I think the dry weather may have something to do with it...  Not too much going on right now.


----------



## BradM

I was driving through the county and saw several deer moving between 11AM and 12AM. I'd stay on the stand late this weeknd.
Not many white oaks dropping yet. If you have a tree dropping, good spot


----------



## TANMAN

Still seeing very little buck sign as of this weekend.  While acorns were steadily falling behind me, I watched a small basket browse like crazy on briers and other leafy plants for about an hour.


----------



## PChunter

we have been seeing a liberal amount of scrapes and rubs and have been since before the 1st of october, still no acorns doing that much and need rain, rain , rain for our food plots to get where we want them. We will see what happens this weekend when the woods fill up.


----------



## HunterK

Not a lot going on just yet, a couple of small bucks spotted this weekend, not alot of shooting this weekend either, heard maybe a dozen shots on Saturday and only three on Sunday. Full moon this weekend, that'll slow things down even more. Have a great week everybody !!


----------



## PChunter

very slow around our club this weekend, only little bucks and does seen


----------



## EDH

Slow at our club too. Out of 5 guys I think I am the only one that saw anything. I shot a doe opening morning that was traveling with a spike but that was all that was seen for the weekend.


----------



## TANMAN

Exactly the same on our club!  Only a few deer seen between a dozen or more hunters, with one doe taken with a bow.  A few scrapes are now being reported, with two hunters reporting some loud grunting.  Acorns are hitting the ground everywhere.


----------



## hhcryan

*reports from mer.*

3 does killed on our 1500 acre club so far for opening week. Weather is to warm, seeing some sign very few scrapes, seeing a number of rubs though.


----------



## swamphunter1

too hot! ONLY 2 deer seen on our property opening weekend. and only heard 3 gunshots all morning. last year we killed 4 does opening weekend and i counted 36 gunshots opening morning. we did somehow manage to kill 3 does during bow season. have not seen the first buck yet.


----------



## livetohunt

Pretty slow for me too..I have seen the best activity late mornings. Yesterday I saw a nice 10 point(out of bow range) and a smaller 8 point, and both came from a thick bedding area. The whiteoaks are raining right now...


----------



## FireFighter101

Almost all of the movement we have seen for the last couple of weeks is from 10:00 to 11:00 in the mornings, and not alot even then. Would really like to see some cooler weather.


----------



## HunterK

We're back to.... Nothin, Nota, Zilch again 
This is frustrating to say the least!! Moon was so bright you could have read a book at 2am, We were awakend by deer blowing behind our camp in the middle of the night! Forecast looks good for this weekend.


----------



## kirby

I been seeing some around 815 to 900 and again around 546 to 615 been about the same on both of my tracks near loneoak


----------



## matthew307b

Have not seen anything but has anybody heard about black panther?


----------



## DCHunter

I saw 3 last saturday between about 1:00-2:30 and then again at about 6:00pm. They were hanging out in the really tick stuff.


----------



## S Adams

I seen 5 deer last weekend! (6:45pm)


----------



## lagrangedave

I saw 5 bucks opening day of gun season at 8:20 am. I saw 2 does last Sunday, one at 8:30 am which I cut a tree down trying to shoot, the second one came in at 9:20 am and is in the cooler.


----------



## DUKE

Opening weekend was slow we took 5 deer off the club 4 does and 1, 8 point.
I just got back from a 3 day mid week hunt,Tues, wed was HOT then the rain came.It rained all night wed night.We needed that.Thurs, saw deer moving 10-12 acorns are starting to drop.I found alot of scrapes that were not there last week.


----------



## PChunter

They are starting to bump does near greenville. Buddy killed a big 9pt friday evening dogging a doe, weighed 210 pounds. I went down tonight and saw 8 does and a 100" 7pt. He was grunting and eventually ran every deer out of the food plot one by one.


----------



## HunterK

Got to watch two big boys fight Saturday morning, took the winner down, Big body 8 weighed 153, one of the most incredible things I've ever seen in the woods, Hocks were soaked and stinky, neck swollen and he had some previous battle scares.......Looks like It's "Game On" now.


----------



## EDH

It looks like the deer are finally starting to move at our club. I didn't get to go Saturday but out of the two guys that were there a doe and a seven pointer were shot. This morning four of us were there and one guy shot a nice eight pointer about 10 AM and everyone else saw a few. I'm glad I took the next two weeks off!


----------



## meriwether john

HunterK said:


> Got to watch two big boys fight Saturday morning, took the winner down, Big body 8 weighed 153, one of the most incredible things I've ever seen in the woods, Hocks were soaked and stinky, neck swollen and he had some previous battle scares.......Looks like It's "Game On" now.



was that you around 8-8:30am or so? hunted until 9:30am(other duties to accomplish) saw zero deer heard a brief skirmish -had a huge flock of turks walk by --counted 9 (7 freshened) scrapes on my way out. #2 son will be at it in the AM.


----------



## EDH

Went this morning and saw 2 spikes and a six pointer. All deer were seen before 10 AM.


----------



## Swamp Kill

*Greenville*

We hunt 2 miles south on 27 out of Greenville, we are seeing good movement with does in the mornings and afternoons. No chasing yet... have seen some scrapes and small bucks are showing up in foodplots.

Lunar moon is off this year from Nov 5th to the 21st this year. I think it will be a little later than normal.But they said it will be a longer trickle rut this year.


----------



## PChunter

saw 7 does and two small bucks last night. Little ones are bumping does hard and grunting pretty good. Had two good bucks saw by two other hunters aswell. not chasing but by there self.


----------



## TANMAN

We are starting to see some chasing but mostly by small bucks.  They are really starting to lay down big scrapes now.


----------



## HunterK

meriwether john said:


> was that you around 8-8:30am or so? hunted until 9:30am(other duties to accomplish) saw zero deer heard a brief skirmish -had a huge flock of turks walk by --counted 9 (7 freshened) scrapes on my way out. #2 son will be at it in the AM.



It was about 8:45 when it started, one of the bucks had the other pinned on his back, all I saw were four legs in the air, It was an experience of a lifetime! they were tearing each other up, the one I shot had a hole in his back from the other ones antler and his left ear was ripped wide open. I want to get back over there, I didn't get a good look at the second deer but I know he is every bit as big as the one I shot, When they first tangled up it sounded like to cars hitting each other.


----------



## Stingray23

Haven't seen any rut activity yet on our lease, we're about 8 miles south of Luthersville near Rocky Mount Rd. Been in the woods since last Wed, seen a couple bucks cruising, nothing big. Going back tomorrow and Tuesday. Randy at the Venison Shop in Woodbury says it's going strong in South Meriwether and kinda hit or miss elsewhere.


----------



## S Adams

Lol, Randy always tells me that!!! (This weekend it will be on?)


----------



## HunterK

Startin to get better, lots of small buck cruising right now, we're not seeing does at all, it's kinda weird, it's like the boys are ready but the girls aren't cooperating.


----------



## buckshed

its on in meriwether near gay........chasing grunting and fighting


----------



## decoyed

on for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TANMAN

Stingray23 said:


> Haven't seen any rut activity yet on our lease, we're about 8 miles south of Luthersville near Rocky Mount Rd. Been in the woods since last Wed, seen a couple bucks cruising, nothing big. Going back tomorrow and Tuesday. Randy at the Venison Shop in Woodbury says it's going strong in South Meriwether and kinda hit or miss elsewhere.



Ditto for us this past week and we're just located off McWilliams Barber Rd next to Rocky Mount.


----------



## S Adams

Anything going on around cove rd. ?


----------



## ltibbit1

any info about the rut in Troup county?


----------



## Stingray23

We had a big 14pt non-typical killed Monday the 8th at 7:50am, he was cruising, not with a doe. I haven't seen any rut activity yet, saw 4 does feeding together yesterday in a food plot. The three bucks I saw over the past six days have all been cruising. I came back to work with the weather warming up, maybe this weekend hopefully they'll get a litle more motivated.


----------



## PChunter

just got home from greenville area, hunted from sat. evening til this morning. We are not seeing any real sighn of the rut at all. There are some small 110" bucks chasing a little and cruzing alot. Saw lots of does walking around with nothing anywhere near them.  I don't know but our property near greenville is dead right now. Hopefully they will get going soon.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Hunted Nov. 2nd and November 6th in the Geenville area and saw tons of deer. On the 2nd I saw three large bucks after does. Tried to shoot one but he would not stand still long enough. During the morning hunt I saw 11 Bucks and 12 does. 

On the 6th I saw 13 bucks and two really large bucks after does. Once again could not get a shot they were in the thick and on the move. My friend Shot at and missed a really large buck that morning after a doe and that was the 10 buck he had seen, that afternoon he shot and killed a really nice buck that was coming to a sorghum field with does all in it. His hocks were stained and he was a pig. We estimate that he was probably 5 1/2 years old. That was like the 60th deer he had seen that day and half of them were bucks. Don't know about now as most of the big boys should be laying up with their honey but last weekend it was on!


----------



## PChunter

sounds like we may have missed it


----------



## Paulding Mark

Stingray23 said:


> Haven't seen any rut activity yet on our lease, we're about 8 miles south of Luthersville near Rocky Mount Rd. Been in the woods since last Wed, seen a couple bucks cruising, nothing big. Going back tomorrow and Tuesday. Randy at the Venison Shop in Woodbury says it's going strong in South Meriwether and kinda hit or miss elsewhere.


 Haven't seen alot of sign either. We are just past Rocky mount Rd. Was hunting over some scrapes Saturday morning and had a small 4 pt. come clean them out at 9:00. All the does we are seeing have no bucks with them.


----------



## Stingray23

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Hunted Nov. 2nd and November 6th in the Geenville area and saw tons of deer. On the 2nd I saw three large bucks after does. Tried to shoot one but he would not stand still long enough. During the morning hunt I saw 11 Bucks and 12 does.
> 
> On the 6th I saw 13 bucks and two really large bucks after does. Once again could not get a shot they were in the thick and on the move. My friend Shot at and missed a really large buck that morning after a doe and that was the 10 buck he had seen, that afternoon he shot and killed a really nice buck that was coming to a sorghum field with does all in it. His hocks were stained and he was a pig. We estimate that he was probably 5 1/2 years old. That was like the 60th deer he had seen that day and half of them were bucks. Don't know about now as most of the big boys should be laying up with their honey but last weekend it was on!



Phillip,
You are an exception to rule in that area. How's Adam doing these days?


----------



## TANMAN

We had an 8pt shot this morning with the hunter seeing 6 bucks chasing.  No other hunters on the club reported chasing so far today.


----------



## PChunter

well, we had a stud killed this morning! Guy had a 8pt trying to mount a doe in frount of him and then busted outta there in a hurry, then big boy pops out, boom its over big buck down. And 4 out of 5 of us went home yesterday. figures


----------



## HunterK

It's just plain slow where we are, we're not seeing much of anything.


----------



## PChunter

I've seen 6 doe and 2 non shooters this morning so far


----------



## JRM1

Me and 2 friends hunted friday and saturday off of Harmon Rd.Saw plenty of deer but no real chasing.1 friend let 9 pt walk


----------



## S Adams

This weekend i seen 13 bucks and 9 doe, no swamp donkey yet!


----------



## JerryC

Two weeks ago in Greenville I noticed a bunch of scrapes, mostly pretty small  ones. This weekend the number of scrapes had pretty much doubled. In past years I had seen only 2-3 scrapes on this property.
This weekend I had a spike come under my stand after seeing a larger (unknown size) buck walking a logging road.
Next day, different stand I had two young does get chased right under the stand by a forkhorn.
Nothing big yet and not a lot of activity but I don't think I'll get to hunt much more this year. I did put a camera up over one of the fresh scrapes. -JerryC


----------



## BigYves

S Adams said:


> This weekend i seen 13 bucks and 9 doe, no swamp donkey yet!



scott nobody cares about the deer breeding farm you hunt on...lol

Anyway saw a spike this weekend but nothing moving heavy..i am about 5 miles outside luthersville...scott lets go hunting jerk...lol


----------



## HuntFan

Alot of small legal 8+ point bucks saw this weekend.  Good deal of fresh scrapes but no real rut activity witnessed.  Most of the bucks were simply feeding along.  My son shot a main frame 8 w/ 2 stickers but the hocks were not dark & the neck wasnt swollen at all.  

After trophy hunting the same tract for 23 years - my guess is were 10 days away from the peak.  Should make for an interesting Thanksgiving.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## S Adams

BigYves said:


> scott nobody cares about the deer breeding farm you hunt on...lol
> 
> Anyway saw a spike this weekend but nothing moving heavy..i am about 5 miles outside luthersville...scott lets go hunting jerk...lol



lol,No deer breeding farm for me! But i do think the next two weeks will be on?


----------



## S Adams

Ok guys with this full moon are yall hunting midday or allday?


----------



## johnny

i hunt in upson county and yeaterday morning i saw a nice 8pt running a doe,a nice six running a doe and a spike that was alone.i think the moon has finally kicked the rut in.morning should be good till the moon starts rising later in the night. GOOD LUCK


----------



## FireFighter101

We hunt between Hogansville and Greenville and have not had any really good rutting activity on our place this year. Everything has been spread out.  We killed two on Oct. 30 (One mature deer and one younger deer) with necks swelled and hocks were soaking wet. We had younger bucks chasing week before last, Last weekend we had a pretty good buck killed while feeding through a clear cut and his glands were normal color and dry and his neck looked normal. This weekend was slow with the exception of one 8 point chasing, but we noticed some new rubs and scrapes being worked. The last few years we have seen the most activity sometime within the first two weeks of Nov. with 4-5 days being really good. We usually see enough to feel like we know when it peaked, but this year we don't know if it still coming, already went, or if we are in the middle of it?


----------



## adam27

I had two bucks chasing one doe yesterday evening and now one of them, an 8 point is at the cooler. The chasing as been off an on since the first week of November for us as well. I believe this full moon has triggered some of the activity as we have seen a fair amount this week end. We are between Gay and Luthersville.


----------



## HunterK

We're seeing good movement now between 10am and 2pm with the full moon, I saw two deer just for a second around 4pm last Saturday.  we're seeing more deer now than we have all year.


----------



## swamphunter1

just can't figure it out this year. The ONLY chasing we have seen at our club this year was 2 saturdays ago. That was the only day. I killed a pretty good 9 last friday all alone. Neck wasn't swollen or anything. Seeing tons of does but no bucks. Craziest thing is there is has been more sign, scrape and rub wise than we have ever had. idk what to think.  This cold weather saturday has got to get em going.


----------



## Paulding Mark

Just got back from a week in the woods. On the 20th we had a big 8 neck swollen tall tines killed at 10:30am. he was travling with 2 does and spike. On mon the 22 I saw a small 8 I let walk right at dark. The 23 I saw 6 deer in the morning spike at 8:00, 2 Doe at 8:30 Than about 9:45 I saw a big wide rack Deer chasing 2 big doe couldn't get them to slow down much less stop. There was a small doe killed on the 24 a small 8 killed the 25 at about 11:00 only a few small deer seen the rest of the week nothing else killed


----------



## alanramc

anything moving around greenville ?


----------



## livetohunt

alanramc said:


> anything moving around greenville ?



I am going to hunt the next 2 days about 6 miles NW of Greenville...I will report back on the movement..


----------



## Paulding Mark

alanramc said:


> anything moving around greenville ?


The Greenville City Police are. They love hunters be careful.


----------



## BigYves

hunted yesterday near greenville..no movement..too much wind I believe..today should be great


----------



## livetohunt

I hunted today and saw 24 deer...This morning 11 does and two bucks(one was a button, and the other was broken up)...Deer were moving all morning and feeding on browse...It was 22 degrees when we headed in this morning with calm winds.

This evening I hunted a foodplot and saw several does and an 8 pt..He had no interest in the does at all..Also, all scrapes are old and havent been hit in a while..Looks like post rut hunting has started..We also saw deer in the foodplots during the middle of the day. 

Tomorrow I will try a midday hunt to see if the big boys get up and move around..


----------



## alanramc

i hunted this weekend and saw no deer at all !!! heard alot shots on saturday but none on our club !


----------



## S Adams

I shot a doe and a pig sat,seen 2 bucks and 17 doe!


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Seeing deer in fields ... not much in woods
 Tom H. Knows what I'm talkin about.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

T-Hawk is under severe antler streas. Please pray for him
 Any advice


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Saw nice buck yesterday in field. About 5:30 in the evening.


----------



## S Adams

Sat i saw bucks checking doe and some chasing!


----------



## alanramc

anything moving around greenville ??? im going to be there all weekend looking for some backstraps !!!


----------



## alanramc

Nothing today maybe tomorrow !


----------



## dwrahc

Hunted all weekend all the deer are gone.  Killed a coyote.


----------



## FMC

Saw this guy on Sunday.  Third time I've seen him since 11/24/10.


----------



## alanramc

anything moving this week ??


----------

